# Hygrophila ID



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

Please help me to identify this Hygrophila. 









Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hygrophila polysperma_ 'Ceylon'


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

On second look, I'm not so sure. The upper leaves do look like it, but the bottom ones don't so much. Are the lower leaves emersed?


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm voting for the H. poly. "ceylon" also. I have had this species for about a year and it looks very similar to the picture.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, the bottom leaves are emmersed  Thanks.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Updated : the submersed leaves. It makes me very confused now. :?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Me too.


----------

